
Cock.li founder Vincent Canfield arrested - blueflow
https://cock.li/transparency/arrested.txt
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
From the article:

""" For about 3 weeks, I displayed a JOKE on the front page of cock.li that
shook the text on the page and displaying a rotating webm that said "HITLER
DID NOTHING WRONG". I did this while the server was hosted in Germany, so I
think this is what this is about. I've never been unironically racist in the
entire history of the site, so this is the only thing I can come up with. """

between that and the rest of the article and some preliminary googling, I
think it's safe to say "Christ, what an asshole."

